# Onkyo Announces 3 New AVR's



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
http://hometheater.about.com/b/2011...d-network-home-theater-receivers-for-2011.htm

Of the AVR's listed, the 609 looks great with it now offering Marvell Processing as opposed of Faroudja Processing. As Onkyo has been doing lately, they introduced the lower level Models first with the 609 being the most expensive AVR announced.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The new look is going to have to grow on me but I never really liked the old look either of the 70x and below line either.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, that's a different look.

I like the appearance of my 886..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what the 700, 800, 1009, 3009, and 5009 look like assuming Onkyo keeps these lines.


----------



## BlueSpark1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Very unique look...thanks for sharing the info...

I recently picked up a 5008 after having an 805 for a few years and i am blown away by the quality...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Onkyo really has been on a roll since the x05 Series like your 805, which I believe will be a Classic in the future.
The 5008 is fantastic and I am so glad you are pleased with it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like a cross between a Sony and a Harman Kardon :whistling:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nova said:


> Looks like a cross between a Sony and a Harman Kardon :whistling:


Hello,
I tend to agree with you on that assessment. It has been many years since Onkyo has changed their Industrial Design. It will be interesting to see what the top level AVR's look like. I am quite impressed with the 609 switching from Faroudja to Marvell Video Processing, but it is still hamstrung by not having Preamp Outputs or MultEQ with it still using 2EQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if its better or not, but that could be the colour. I never minded the old look, but maybe I have just got used to the old dog.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I certainly have no issues with the appearance of the 875 I previously owned or the 3007 I do now. Not that look really look in the slightest bit different aside from the fact my 875 was Silver whereas my 3007 is Black.

That being said, the AVR Market is quite competitive and Industrial Design can be an issue. Especially for those with Significant Others who have issues with "giant boxes". My former Fiancee was not a huge fan of all the giant boxes, but did like how the MartinLogans looked. I told her I spent almost 10,000 Dollars on the front 3 Channels just to make her happy. Of course, she had preferred me spend it on her. All I can say is having several women that I am currently dating has its advantages over one live in soon to be Wife had I not come to my senses about her.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not too sure if i like the look or not, seems like something that would have to grow on me first. It is kinda cool in the fact that it reminds me of old school stereo Receivers. Thanks for shareing Jack.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My pleasure amigo. Sorry to go off on a tangent on the last Post.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> My pleasure amigo. Sorry to go off on a tangent on the last Post.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Tangents can be a good thing when done in a positive manner, as was.:T


----------



## angusmckay (May 25, 2011)

JJ, I still own the 875 paired with a 5.2 monitor audio rs6 setup. Is it worth me spending the money on a 1008 or 1009 to upgrade my now 875 or will the benefits be to small to justify the money. I ask you because i see you owned the 875 yourself. Any advice would be great. Many thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

angusmckay said:


> JJ, I still own the 875 paired with a 5.2 monitor audio rs6 setup. Is it worth me spending the money on a 1008 or 1009 to upgrade my now 875 or will the benefits be to small to justify the money. I ask you because i see you owned the 875 yourself. Any advice would be great. Many thanks


Hello,
The only reasons to do so would be if 3D is something you are seriously interested in or you really want a Networked AVR. Otherwise, your 875 is more powerful than either Model (1008/1009 THX Select 2 Plus, TX-SR875 THX Ultra 2) and if getting the 1008 you lose MultEQ XT.

I have not used the amplifiers in an AVR for over a decade, but continue to use them as Pre-Pros. Also, I had a close friend who really wanted my 875 that I had also sold the Paradigm Studio 100 V.2's, Studio CC, Studio ADP's, and Servo 15 that were my prior HT Speakers.

When I brought over the 875 and hooked up the amplifiers for the first time (crossing my fingers that they all worked as I had never had even connected Speaker Cable to any of the Binding Posts) I was shocked at just how dynamic the 875 is. Then again, the 875 is one of a handful of AVR's that actually output over 100 Watts into 5 and 7 Channels. I believe due to complaints of Onkyos running to hot, they have reduced the bias and implemented more robust Protection to keep them running cooler. All I can say is that my 3007 runs noticeably cooler than my 875 did and that the Bench Tests of newer Onkyo Flagships have not been as impressive.

I suppose it really comes down to how efficient your Speakers are and how big your HT is. I really enjoy the Networked Functions and the ability to add Audyssey DSX, but I am in a different situation than most in that the Power Supply of the AVR does not matter to me.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## angusmckay (May 25, 2011)

JJ, Thanks for your reply and it was very helpful. My HT setup is just in a normal living room sized space and as i said before i have the 875 with 5.2 monitor audio rs6 setup. The two subs are on a y/splitter as the 875 only has one sub out ( does this affect the sound quality to the subs?) I use sky hd box and ps3 slim 250gb for my blu-rays. I use the larger version of your Sony TV's, i have the 70" rear projection sxrd. I have not yet moved to the 3d era yet as i do not want to down size from my 70" to say a 55" led. So i am guessing there is not point in getting the 1008/1009 as yet until i am ready to go to 3d. If you can offer anymore advice it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

angusmckay said:


> JJ, Thanks for your reply and it was very helpful. My HT setup is just in a normal living room sized space and as i said before i have the 875 with 5.2 monitor audio rs6 setup. The two subs are on a y/splitter as the 875 only has one sub out ( does this affect the sound quality to the subs?) I use sky hd box and ps3 slim 250gb for my blu-rays. I use the larger version of your Sony TV's, i have the 70" rear projection sxrd. I have not yet moved to the 3d era yet as i do not want to down size from my 70" to say a 55" led. So i am guessing there is not point in getting the 1008/1009 as yet until i am ready to go to 3d. If you can offer anymore advice it would be most appreciated.


Hello,
I will say it is nice for using Audyssey MultEQ XT that the newer upper tier Onkyos offer dual Subwoofer Outputs with Individual Calibration of each Subwoofer. However, if your Subwoofers are setup to your liking, it is not a huge deal. I will say that if not using identical Subwoofers, to run Audyssey with the better Subwoofer or if identical to Calibrate with the Subwoofer you think is most optimally placed. If not satisfied, you could try it with the other Subwoofer. Regardless, I would not run Audyssey with a Y Splitter. After running Audyssey, then add the other Subwoofer and then Level Match them. And as Audyssey always has Calibrated all of my Channels lower than 75db's, I would make sure all channels are properly level matched and all Speakers are crossed over to 80hz. Also, adjust the LPF of LFE from the Default of 80hz to 120hz.

This is of course if you have not already done these things.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Y splitter is just fine most of us do it that way and have no issues. I have the 805 identical to your 875 but without the Raon Video processor. There would be no gain going to the newer models as you will loos some of the power and possibly build quality as the 805, 875 were built in Japan and all the newer units are made in Malaysia.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The Y splitter is just fine most of us do it that way and have no issues. I have the 805 identical to your 875 but without the Raon Video processor. There would be no gain going to the newer models as you will loos some of the power and possibly build quality as the 805, 875 were built in Japan and all the newer units are made in Malaysia.


Hello,
Tony, definitely agree about the Made in Japan aspect of the 05 Series. That is interesting that you run MultEQ XT with dual Subwoofers at different locations. Good to know it works to your liking Calibrating dual Subwoofers as such. 

It was not until I had my 3007 did I also end up with a Descent i to go along with my Depth. However, everything I had read had indicated to only Calibrate a single Subwoofer as it is only designed for one and the subs are at different locations in the Room. I just did not think it would be as accurate doing it with a Splitter. I must say using identical Subwoofers would make it far more accurate if doing it that way, but still am surprised it works well with a Splitter and different locations in the Room.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## angusmckay (May 25, 2011)

Guys i can't thank you enough for all your advice. I almost bought the 1008 today as i seen it on a special offer. As much as i love my HT system i am not as clued up as you guys are. I have never used the audyssey calibration thing as i just set it up manually myself. My subs are both the same and are part of the monitor audio rs pack i think model is rsw12 500w each. As i said i set them all up manually and i am pleased with the sound although i did not set any of my speakers to 120hz. I set them to main fronts 40hz center 60hz and rears 90hz haha i bet i have set it up all wrong so if you could advise on exactly what hz i should have them at i can adjust them. The main reason i was looking at the 1008/1009 was that my 875's display screen has gone on me. I know it's to do with the resistors and i have a guy in my work who says he can replace them but i am not to keen on opening the onkyo up myself to take off the board but looks like i am going to have to give it a bash. Again many many thanks guys for your advice. It's always good to have guys like you looking after us semi-newbies. In saying that i've had my 875 for almost 4years and never had any problems with it, although it does get very hot ha.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

angusmckay said:


> Guys i can't thank you enough for all your advice. I almost bought the 1008 today as i seen it on a special offer. As much as i love my HT system i am not as clued up as you guys are. I have never used the audyssey calibration thing as i just set it up manually myself. My subs are both the same and are part of the monitor audio rs pack i think model is rsw12 500w each. As i said i set them all up manually and i am pleased with the sound although i did not set any of my speakers to 120hz. I set them to main fronts 40hz center 60hz and rears 90hz haha i bet i have set it up all wrong so if you could advise on exactly what hz i should have them at i can adjust them. The main reason i was looking at the 1008/1009 was that my 875's display screen has gone on me. I know it's to do with the resistors and i have a guy in my work who says he can replace them but i am not to keen on opening the onkyo up myself to take off the board but looks like i am going to have to give it a bash. Again many many thanks guys for your advice. It's always good to have guys like you looking after us semi-newbies. In saying that i've had my 875 for almost 4years and never had any problems with it, although it does get very hot ha.


Hello,
It is only on the LPF of LFE Setting that it is recommended to change from 80hz to 120hz. Not the actual Speaker Crossover unless using Speakers that are so small that it needs to be set that high. However, even though my Speakers go far lower than 80hz, I have long used 80hz as my Crossover Setting as I have always used capable Subwoofers and believe it best to have them handle as much of the Bass as possible before becoming audible. A further benefit is that you also get more power for your Speakers when they are not tasked with going as low as 40hz.

Congrats on the 1008. I really would at least try out an 80hz Crossover and listen for yourself. Especially as the 1008 does not have quite as much power as the 875, it would be even more advantageous to bump up the Crossover.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

angusmckay said:


> JJ, Thanks for your reply and it was very helpful. My HT setup is just in a normal living room sized space and as i said before i have the 875 with 5.2 monitor audio rs6 setup. The two subs are on a y/splitter as the 875 only has one sub out ( does this affect the sound quality to the subs?)




Just an FYI on multi subs. All multi sub setups where Audyssey sets them up, eq's the subs as a single entity. The LFE is a mono channel and the LFE output from any number of subs is still only mono output. No matter how many subs you have, you can only eq the combined response of all the subs together, as this is the only way to accurately eq them into the system. 

Where dual (or more) sub capable processors differ is in the initial measure and setup of the subs. The subs outputs all need to be at the correct level, and obviously if their distances differ from the listening position, then their distances need setting independently, and they need phase aligning etc. Once the subs have been set to the correct trim level, and the individual distances set, their output is then matched, combined, and eq applied to the combined subs output together singularly.

With an amp like the 875 (which I still run myself as well), you first need to manually balance the subs if you havent already done so. To do this you need an spl meter. Use the test tone from the amp, and play a single sub at a time, and adjust the gain on the sub itself till it reads 75 db. Do the same for your second sub and this will ensure both subs are gain matched. If you wanted, and you had variable phase on them, you could also phase match them before running Audyssey, but dont worry if you cant or dont want to do this. Once this basic manual setup is complete, just run Audyssey with both subs on and it will take care of the rest of the work for you. It is important to ensure the 2 subs are manually gain matched though, if your processor cant do this for your subs individually, like with the 875.


----------



## angusmckay (May 25, 2011)

If i remember correctly when i was manually setting my system up my 875 did not recognize the 2nd sub with the y-splitter. I just set all settings on my subs to the exact same then manually inputted the distance of the sub that the 875 picked up ( i must say that each sub is at either end of my 80" tv stand so both are equal distance from my seating position) and from there it all seemed even enough. I do not have the meter that you speak of to set them up properly but i reckon i have got them close to what they should be, or least i hope i have. Are you guys familiar with the monitor audio rs6 av-pack? if so do you rate them? I always find that sometimes my center speaker is to quiet which i notice at time when i turn on a movie the 875 says something like tone -4 as if the vocals or something has been turned down automatically. Any of you ever had this? Sorry to bore you all with my amateurishness.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Without an spl you have done all you can, so you can either relax and accept what you have or buy an spl meter. If the subs are equidistant from the liustening position though, then you have given yourself the best chance of getting the set up bob on.

I am familiar with your system as well. I actually own some Monitor Audio speakers myself. The RS6 package is pretty decent IMO and give good sound quality. If you think the centre channel is quiet, then I would simply increase it a bit till your happy. Again, without the spl you cant know if its unbalanced or not so you have to trust Audyssey, or tweak to your preference, and there is nothing wrong with that. The readout you noticed that says dialogue -4 norm, is normal, so dont worry about that.


----------



## angusmckay (May 25, 2011)

Moonfly, thank you so much for that advice, it was very helpful indeed. I'm going to watch the mechanic now on blu-ray but i will make a few changes to the system first by changing the lfe to 120hz ( i actually think i have it at 40hz oops ) and i will increase the center speaker to plus 3 as i think i have it at plus 2 already. As i said sometimes i feel i cannot hear the dialog very clearly when people are speaking, only sometimes though if it's a quiet scene etc. Thank you all once again. P.S. King Kong has been the best reference blu-ray i have seen in the past 4-5years.


----------

